# Harvey Dent- wry face kid



## Springbett Farm (Jan 5, 2011)

:angelgoat:Harvey, our little fainter boy with wry face, passed away today. He was doing so well despite his disability that his death took me by surprise. His mother, our herd queen, adored him and was distraught that he would not get up and answer her calls. I am glad, though, that God made the decision to call him home now so I wouldn't have to make that decision later. I accept death as a matter of fact and a part of life, but I sure get tired of it. I am writing this post for him, as proof that he lived. He was only 4 months old, with a face that only a mother could love... and she did.
Godspeed Harvey Dent


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

Dang it! You made me cry. I'm sorry you lost him, but I agree it was better that he went on his own than you having to make that decision. Hope his mama recovers soon.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Im sorry for your loss....its never easy


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I"m so sorry for you loss. :hug:


----------



## MoKa-Farms (Jun 19, 2013)

I am sorry to his mother for loss of her most precious baby. I am also sorry to you because you lost one of your herd, and that isn't easy.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

I'm so sorry for your loss. :hug:


----------



## goat luver 101 (Jul 19, 2011)

I am sorry for your loss  :hug:


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

So sorry for your loss. They all touch our hearts, don't they.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Oh, poor mama goat and you! I got all teary eyed thinking about the poor doe. 
Sincere condolences to to, too!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am very sorry :hug:


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Oh that's so hard ....


----------



## deenak (Oct 10, 2007)

So sorry!


----------



## Pixie13 (Mar 2, 2013)

So sorry for your loss!


----------

